# Hymer Exsis 562 i Driver's door lever



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

Can anyone help me identify a part number or description for the lever that should open the driver's door - right hand drive - on a Hymer Exsis 562 i. The photos show the two levers in situ. The small one is for the central locking and it is functional. The larger one, as is obvious from the photo, has broken and does not open the door. The Hymer parts pictures I have been sent bear no relation to these levers and I have been told I can have the entire mechanism replaced for £900 + vat or just the mechanism for £700 + vat. I am hoping to find a cheaper solution but knowing Hymer one may not exsist.


----------

